# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 30)



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2019)

*What are the majority of your woodworking creations?*
*And what do you do with them?*











**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course Doc, the  and the  guy too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2019)

Probably turnings is what I do most often because it's fun, quick to finish a project from start to finish, and turning stock is easy to find. At this time I mostly do bowls and boxes and I give most of them away. Next would probably be scroll saw work because it is very relaxing for me, turn the radio on In the shop and just get in the zone and tune out the world. Scrolling allows me to walk away from a project and come back to it when I get the time to do so. I really like doing fretwork. My ex wife destroyed most of my scroll work, but that's another story. At least I have pics of most of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS (Jul 21, 2019)

Most of my work has been bowls and pens. Now mostly pens and little bowls. Can't lift the big pieces anymore. I have sold very few things in my turning career. Most of what I make is given away. My reward is the compliments I get when I give someone something I have made.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2019)

Most of what i have done is Flatwork, hundreds of cutting boards I have sold and given away. This past year, most of what sold for me was turnings; pens, phone stands, lot of small stuff. I still like doing both things, figure I'll keep doing both until nobody wants them anymore. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2019)

boxes and furniture. sold some boxes- Kathie is best customer...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Pens, Pens and Pens. I sell them online and at about 10-12 arts festivals every year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jul 21, 2019)

I started woodworking to repair antique furniture and maybe make furniture— still do a little. Then I fell into Turning—it’s always fun, rewards my desire to make things that others like. Mostly make bigger stuff but do venture to the smaller end, but not to pens—- yet (I trade for those). I’m blessed with great friends that have provided an ample supply of trees—-“I was going to burn it.. come get what you want..”, and so it goes.
I do sell things— mostly for my favorite charity “Doc’s Tool fund”, and provide nice items for charity or fund raising auctions.
Still have plans to make lotsa bowls, platters, boxes,, hf’s,,vases, Pm’s, rolling pins, maybe canes, urns(have a waiting list for those), and am learning some nice but tedious embellishment techniques. Then someday I’ll retire and have “fun” all the time—but the goal is to not make it *work.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 21, 2019)

Mostly pens,some bowls,when they stay together, I try to make a couple of bucks on stuff but most gets givin away or done for cost. I really don’t care l enjoy making the stuff and like it when people appreciate what I’ve made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 21, 2019)

Mostly furniture for family and a few friends. Lots of dining, sofa, coffee, bedside, and hall tables, chests, bookcases, beds, TV stands, doors, and chairs. A couple of hanging corner cupboards also.

Update: Found a couple of photos of work-in-progress for a corner cupboard and a Federal carved arm chair. I learned how to make both of these with Lonnie Bird, shown in the chair photo, who teaches in Tennessee. Great instructor who has written many books and magazine articles on making period furniture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2019)

Mostly round stuff for me. I started out making furniture, and lately, I’m feeling more tempted to get back into some flatwork

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Mostly round stuff for me. I started out making furniture, and lately, I’m feeling more tempted to get back into some flatwork



 Have I got a deal for you!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Have I got a deal for you!!!
> 
> View attachment 169003
> 
> View attachment 169004


I’m thinking more ‘out of the box’...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I’m thinking more ‘out of the box’...



How about this Doc?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> How about this Doc?
> 
> View attachment 169006


Michigan walnut or skeet?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> How about this Doc?
> 
> View attachment 169006



I think I’d be ‘board’...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2019)

Good one Doc!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Michigan walnut or skeet?



Yes. And Maple, Bois d'Arc, Purpleheart, Cherry, Jatoba,........

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I think I’d be ‘board’...


Doc is such a cut up! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

